# first tang tank



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

I've had all male hap/peacock tanks for the last 7 years. I have a few empty tanks and would like to try tangs. Tank size would be a 70 bow front the measures 36" across the front. I know I want Neolamprologus caudopunctatus. What else would work with these? If breeding happens its ok but I'm not concerned about saving fry so fish the prey on fry are ok.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Calvus...one of my favorite tanks.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

I love punks... and they're good community fish, usually.

A good stocking list would be

6 L. caudopuntatus
6. A. calvus
8 P. nigripinnis


----------



## Tetlee (Aug 6, 2003)

Another vote for Calvus, I have both Calvus and Punks, they're great together and now and again have this really funny little harmless faceoff which is just brilliant to watch


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks for the replies everyone I like the calvus, punks, and nigripinnis idea. Keep the options coming though, I order my fish so I should be able to find anything.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

You can delineate territories for those three species, usually. With punks being the centerpiece, you can go a couple different directions. Punks can fill the niche of a shell dweller or rock dweller, meaning your other 2nd group could be either. Here's a few lists to choose from (pick one species to go with your punks).

Rockies that would work with punks in a 36" tank (pick 1 type and get 6 individuals):
Altolamprologus calvus
Eretmodus (gobies)
Julidochromis (any, though transcriptus and ornatus are better for community tanks IME).

Shellies that would work with punks in a 36" tank (pick 1 type and get 6 individuals):
L. multifaciatus (my favorite)
L. brevis
L. occelatus
L. similis
L. meleagris
L speciosus

There's really no replacement for the Paracyps. They're a somewhat open water swimmer, and they don't need as big of a tank as Cyprichromis... however they do need unclaimed bottom territory, so the aquascaping will matter greatly for whatever combination you end up choosing.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I like the calvus a lot, but my LFS has a tank for of nice looking Juli's right now on sale buy 2 get 1 free. I'm not sure which species they are, they have a really dark brown color. I haven't found a picture that matches yet.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

hm... send a pic. they may be misidentified. for example:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1595


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

triscuit said:


> hm... send a pic. they may be misidentified. for example:
> 
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1595


I'll grab a pic the next time I go in. They had a tank full so I'm sure they'll still be there.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Would a standard 55 gallon give me any additional stocking options?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes, you could do a dozen cyps (not jumbos) instead of paracyps. What other stocking options are you looking for?


----------

